# ring and pinion Question



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

my 97 HB has an H233B with 4.625 ratio. I found the LSd rear end which is the same H223B, but has the 4.375 ratio, can I put my ring and pinion into this LSD, or can I Interchange parts in any way to make it work?
thanks, Tony


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yes you can swap R&Ps


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

so i will take my rearend out, swap the drum brakes because mine are good, and probably switch the gears while both axles are out and accessible. my buddy said something about shimming the r & p gears?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just as a reminder, later models 98 and up HB233s are 33 spline axles whereas the earlier ones are 31 spline axles.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

interesting... well mine is a 97 and the donor is an 89, so i should be good. thanks.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

A ring and pinion gears have to be "set up" in order to mesh properly. 

It's quite a job, most shops charge between $150 - $300 to set them up. 

Unless you have the tools, some skill, and patience, it's not the job for the average DIYer. Ring and Pinions have a tight set up tolerance (this is where the shims come into place). If you're off too much your gears will overheat and fail in a very short time. If you melt them.... Nissan R+P's are expensive....$500+ just the Ring and Pinion gears!!

If the LSD if from an 89..... It may not be working properly. I'm not familiar with the Nissan LSD's, but some LSD's use clutch discs to lock up both axle shafts. Like any other clutch disc, they do wear out over time. They still work as an open diff, you just don't have the dual wheel traction you are looking for. If it's still in the donor vehicle, test it out.

If the axle will bolt up, it's easier/cheaper to just swap out the whole axle.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

the donor vehicle does not run, how can I make sure the lsd works... besides take the guys word for it. Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Jack it up off the ground and spin one wheel in the rear. If the other wheel spins the same direction, you have a LSD that's still at least semi-tight. If they spin opposite directions, it's probably in need of a rebuild or it isn't LSD at all. 

The LSD's in 87-95's are the clutch-type with 250+ lbs of breakaway IIRC. 

They also changed the H233B between 89 and 97, just so you know. The newer diffs have more third member mounting studs. You may have to take the LSD out of the 89 diff and put it into your open 97 third member to make everything kosher. The 89 likely won't have an ABS sensor on the pinion either.

Or you could get a Detroit locker for about $450 and just plain install that.


----------

